# Thinking Red : Welcome!



## Swill (Oct 16, 2008)

Fellow IPs,

Welcome to our dark little corner on ShadowSpear!

First, the obvious. There will be absolutely no discussion of classified/senstive material.

The initial intent for starting this group is networking, professional advice, etc. There are many IPs on SS, all at various stages in our career. This will be a good opportunity for young folks to get feedback from old folks as well as old folks to keep their finger on the pulse. 

Let's not subvert the Intelligence forum in the main area. If you'd like to publish something for the group, keep in mind that the folks out there want to hear good stuff too.

Speak up regardless of rank or experience. Good ideas know no rank. There are some senior people on this board. You never know when one of your ideas or perspectives will be the key that unlocks a host of solutions.

I have the utmost respect for you all because I know how hard it is to be good at this job. I'm looking forward to interacting with all of you.

-Swill


----------



## FNG_tracker (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for carving out our own little niche amongst all the shooters on here. I think some basic intros would help, so others can get a feel for who they are talking to.  Even though i hate talking about myself, I will start off.
I have been in the Intel field for 10 years, as a 96H/35H CGS operator. I spent my first 2 years at Ft. Stewart, then 2 more years in Hawaii. I was fortuntate enough to go to Brightstar in Egypt, and then to Bosnia. I also spent time in Kuwait in Intrinsic Action, the in between times of Gulf War 1 and 2. I have also been an Instructor at the school house teaching AIT. During my time there, I deployed on a transition team as an Advisor to ISF.
Currently I am in Korea, finishing up my last 6 months. 

I look forward to getting to know the Intel guys on here, especailly while i am looking for a new job after leaving Korea.

thanks again Swill for providing a space for the "intel weenies"


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting me in, guys. I might pipe up with a question from time to time but for most part I'll be passively gathering intel (drum crash!). 

Quick intro: 
I'm a Customs Officer with only 1.5 years experience. During this time I've felt both admiration and exasperation for Intel. It's something I'd eventually like to do since sitting down and nutting out problems appeals to me and I'm a bit of an information junkie if I'm to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Swill (Oct 18, 2008)

My turn. I'm an All-Source MI Captain in the world's finest Army. I've served as a BN and BDE S2. All of my time has been at Fort Bragg, both with XVIII Airborne Corps and 82nd Airborne Division. I've deployed to Afghanistan. Currently I'm studying at Fort Huachuca. After this, I'll report to Fort Campbell.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 18, 2008)

I am a Senior E7 (Sergeant First Class) that has purposely dodged the E8 board the last three years due to deployment and such. I can't dodge it this time. I will be promoted sometime around December time frame, and I am about to deploy to Iraq for my fourth deployment.

I started my career back in 1986, as a Morse Code Intercept Operator on a Tactical SIGINT team. I went to Airborne School and was spent my entire first 17 years or so working as a SOT-A team member, or Team SGT with Special Forces. I went to Ranger school and graduated class 08-91.

My career has spanned two decades now, and I have gained valuable insight to the Tactical Intel world. I crossed over to HUMINT after my deployment to Afghanistan in 01-02, and became a 97E (35M now). I did another rotation in Afghanistan as a HUMINT Collection Team Chief, and also a rotation in Kosovo as a HUMINT Collection Team Chief.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 18, 2008)

I am a graduate of the basic Spanish course at DLI, the advanced Spanish course, as well as the basic Arabic course. My latest Arabic DLPT is a R=2+, L=3, S=2.

I am a member of the Florida Army National Guard, but I am full time on ADSW (Active Duty Special Work) status, with the Florida Counter Drug Program. I have held several positions ranging from DEA, to FDLE, to Tactical Intel at the South Florida HIDTA Intel Center. My position now, is full time Tactical Law Enforcement Training Coordinator. 

My future plans are finishing my tour as a 1SG, and submitting my Warrant Officer packet as a 351M. I plan on becoming as fluent as I can be during my up and coming deployment to Iraq.

Ok, that's me in a nutshell. I have never worked in a STRAT assignment. But on the tactical side of the house, I have it nailed.

Cheers!!!


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry for the three posts... but we are only allowed 1000 words per post. During my time in the Guard, I was a sworn Deputy Sheriff for almost ten years before getting on with the Counter Drug Program. I worked as a SWAT Team Entry Leader and Trainer, so I am also a shooter. I have attended SFAUC as well as other shooting courses. I compete in USPSA / IPSC and IDPA regularly, as well as some 3 gun stuff. 

So, I fit in with the Intel side, as well as the Shooter side.


----------



## EverSoLost (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm just an Intel wannabee.  Current CANG HHD clerk.  Trying to learn as much as possible.  

As a civilian I'm a Program/Project Management Consultant with a focus on Corporate Security policies and procedures, and implementation i.e. NIST, ISO & SOX compliance mostly for Pre IPO organizations in the Silicone Valley CA.

Haven't done anything real cool accept went to Airborne School (cool to me).  Took some correspondence courses in regards to Intel and it peaked my interest.  Began corresponding with an AD Intel guy and hope to make that move someday when I think my family is fiscally prepared.

Married 10 years three children.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 18, 2008)

Gentlemen, I don't know it all... far from that. But, I have been around the block. If you have any questions about TAC SIGINT, or TAC HUMINT, like what it takes to get qualified, team living, that sort of thing... just PM me. I'm an open book. 

OPSEC of course... but, I can give you the pros and cons of each. I can't talk about Analysis or All Source stuff, but I can talk from the operational side. 

I don't mind sharing either.

Just let me know...


----------



## Swill (Oct 19, 2008)

GSX, congrats on the promotion, whether you're happy about it or not.  ;)


----------



## car (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm a 35Z. SGM of the 1st IO Command. For technical reasons, my position is not a CSM postion - and I'm constantly slapping NCOs and Officers around for calling me "CSM."  But essentially, I'm a Brigade CSM in INSCOM.

Started out as a 98C in the 525 at Bragg. Did Grenada. A year in Sinop, Turkey (Diogenes Station no longer exists). DLI for Spanish, then to Savannah to work the COIN mission in Salvador. Graduated from counterinsurgency to counter-drug,  in Orlando. Went to school (CK-155 for those who remember) and then back to Bragg - 313th that time. Was NCOIC of the Division TCAE and stood up the Division ACE. Then became PSG of the GS C&J plattoon - owned three TRQ-32's and three TLQ-17's :)


----------



## car (Oct 19, 2008)

Part deux

Went to Panama to fly counter-drug stuff. Then got reassigned to Bragg - USASOC HQ. Did that for a year until I got promoted. Went back to the 313 to be 1SG of the company where I had been a PSG.

After three years there, went to DLI to be a 1SG - D/F/B Cos. Got promoted and took over (temporarily) as CSM. Got sent to Germany instead of the academy, because the 205th Bde was deploying and hadn't had an E9 in the S3 SGM position for two years.

Ran the Corps MI Bde TOC in Iraq for V Corps, came back and got offered this job.

They gave me a Bn (again, temporarily -1st MI) until I moved to my present job.

I'll prolly retire from here.

It's been 27+ years.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey guys.  I'm an Army officer with a couple of years of intel experience on the conventional and SOF sides.  Swill- what unit are you going to at Campbell?  I've been in all three of the major ones there, I might still know some people in your unit. ;)


----------



## Swill (Oct 22, 2008)

Whoever will take me. I'm not picky. Plenty of work to go around.  :)


----------



## moobob (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a Libra, I do enjoy long walks on the beach, but I don't know how well I'd mesh with an Aries.

Besides that, I am a 97E / 35M Sergeant. Had a stint in a commissioning program before I  worked as a strategic debriefer in Korea and elsewhere for a couple years. I'm now with 7th SFG.

Car was my DLI 1SG and CSM for a while :)


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 12, 2008)

Guess this makes me the old guy!  Goodfellow 80-81, DLI 81, USFS Augsburg 81-83, 319th/Bragg 83-84.  98C1LFRHE (yeah I know it's changed to 35N or something like that) I also held a secondary MOS of 63B (too much time on my hands at Bragg)  Weather permitting, you will find me riding my VTX1800.  I spend a lot of time supporting our troops as the State Coordinator for the Warriors' Watch Riders of Illinois.  I am low voltage systems integrator.

Car and I served together at Bragg (but never met as far as we can remember)


----------



## tinker_52 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey, something in the alphabet soup's making my head spin! All kidding aside, I identify with IP. In my years in uniform (in civvies, too), it was for me a secondary and/or primary role. I spread myself thin; i.e., pragmatic rate-grabbing.  During the Cold War (FG Powers is a hero to me), SpecWar was my first choice. Struck for Photo-Intel', then I was told, must attend A-School but, must deploy first. So, grabbed another rate, to sew on a Crow, as a Commo Puke. As I'd done all the IS courses, I augmented to the Intel Shop. Cartography, WP Recce, put folders together. Underwent indocs' at DIA/C, etc. Then, afield to work the stuff. Made comms' from odd places. Interesting, rewarding - near and dear to me.  Translator for Dean of Army WC during Exchange visit. It's like yesterday I walked out of my final "head-clearing" session. 
Factoid: In my VB neighborhood, lived one evil John Walker. Yep, that POS if you can dig it. Never met him, but Egad!


----------



## Swill (Dec 31, 2008)

Attn Army Personnel: Relax. I'm former Navy. I can translate tinker's post.
-Rate = MOS.
-Striker = E1-E3 Sailor who doesn't have a rate who has the luxury to see the Navy and get OJT in a job of his choosing. I was an undesignated striker way back when.
-A School = AIT
-Crow = Stripes. AKA Rank. You get your Crow when you make E-4 or Petty Officer 3rd class.
-IS = Intel Specialist
-Head = Latrine

Tink, just lemme know if you need me to reverse engineer the alphabet soup.  ;)


----------



## tinker_52 (Dec 31, 2008)

There you go. You're right, Swill, 'cept in this case, I meant leaving everything of any _value_ whatsoever behind, when I mustered out.  All these years later, we got the same bad actors.


----------



## tinker_52 (Dec 31, 2008)

Safe to assume most, if not all readers are familiar w/the Powers reference; however, here's a brief recap: 1) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary Powers
                            2) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed U-2
The on-going story was carried weekly, in newspapers and Post, Life, Look magazines for a long time, as the details trickled out. Years later, in the Soviet Military Museum, I saw the crumpled remains of the U-2, piled in a corner "on display," a Cold War (60's NTM) relic.


----------



## car (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the translation, Swill! But instead of attending the Sergrant Major Academy, I went to Iraq, and then went through the Navy Senior Enlisted Academy - Class 127/Grey Group, Hooah!

So, I was surrounded by khaki after spending a year in the desert surrounded by sand! 

And.......I've been pinned, by the MCPON (Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy - Joe Campa) as an honorary Master Chief Petty Officer - I wear the anchors and stars pinned under the lapel on my Mess Dress jacket


----------



## EverSoLost (Jan 2, 2009)

A bunch of impressive folks I tell yah.  Thanks for letting clowns like me hang out.


----------



## Swill (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn, car, you are salty. Ha ha. That's awesome. I remember when MCPON Hagan came to Great Lakes to talk to some new guys. I was in the second row or so and I couldn't take my eyes off of that third star. Intimidating!  :)


----------



## tinker_52 (Jan 3, 2009)

Worked with John when he was an ET1, back at Team 21.  Last saw him in '95 up at the Annex. He's good people.
On another topic, there are bound to be many opinions about the proposed appointment of Leon Panetta to DCI. Thoughts?
One other thing, with much debate and posturing over this (again, another) appointment of (fmr) Illinois Atty-Gen. Burris to occupy BHO's vacated Senate seat, an Illinois representative has staked out his position; that being, the Governor has placed himself under a cloud of disrepute, any appointment he would make is corrupted. The will of the people of the State of Illinois has been circumvented. Therefore, a Special Election should be held. -Rep. Mark Kirk, (IL-R), is a Navy Reserve Intelligence Officer.
More reading: http://www.house.gov/kirk/about_mark.shtml


----------



## Swill (Jul 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## KBAR-04 (Jul 5, 2009)

Im a retired Major with prior enlisted time, USAF, 13 years active, 11 reserve. Most of the reserve time(including a 9/11 active duty recall..) was with SOCCENT. I was the intel ops officer for the JFSOCC for the early part of enduring freedom and also served as J2 at JSOTF-S. I've always been an intel guy. Prior to my SOF experience I was assigned to: 70th Fighter Squadron(F4E), 347th Fighter Wing, CIA (ugh) ,US Army CAC(at not in Leavenworth) and Asst Professor Political Science-US Air Force Academy. 

As a reservist I also served two six month tours with JTF-6 as a counter narcotics intel analyst.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2009)

Late intro-  SF Weapons and Medic, just the normal SF intel work associated with the Cold War while I was in...  nothing special about my Intel background, just an interested bystander, kinda.


----------



## Swill (Jul 22, 2009)

Special welcome to the Troll! I should go ahead and update mine. I'm with Regiment S2, 160th these days. Loving every damn minute of it!


----------



## S_O_A_R (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, 
First I wanna say that I have a great amount of respect for everyone here and I wanna thank you for letting me be a part of this group. After reading everyones experience, I feel like a new PVT. Well I was originally in the Ordnance field (mechanic, not EOD), but after seeing all my leaders retire as SSG's due to lack of promotion oppurtunities, I reclassed to 35G (Imagery Analyst), I also didn't feel that I was part of the fight, just sitting in a motorpool turning wrenches for vehicles that weren't going anywhere. I just got done with the school and I volunteered for the 160th because the Army has never deployed me and I don't want end up somewhere again where I don't deploy. I've been in 5 years this Nov, and my previous assignments are Babenhausen and Baumholder, Germany, Fort Lewis, and coming up in a couple months, Hunter AAF. I'm really looking forward to this assignment and Green Platoon.


----------



## Brando (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey-a intel types.

Relatively new 35M here, came in '07 and have deployed once for 15 months to IZ.  All of it with the 525 out of Bragg.  Despite being young to the Army, I'm over 30 so I'm a veteran of life. 

Might have a chance to get an extra, shorter, deployment soon, only to return to the 525 and deploy again for even more intel insanity. Am keeping my fingers crossed that that goes through -- would love the extra work down-range, especially supporting guys like those who populate this site. 

If you guys have any questions about the MFT's (Multi-functional-teams) that are popping up, shoot me a PM and I'll answer what I can.


----------



## moobob (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome everyone.


----------

